# Whistle Key Ring



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is one that I made recently. I turned this one using acrylic. It was an easy project that turned out great.


As always you can check out my site over at: www.woodlogger.com for more pictures/videos of what I'm doing in my shop.







.


----------

